# best X-Mas villains



## Akatora (Dec 12, 2011)

who're some of the best christmas Villains in your opinion?


Scrouge
Jack Skillington 
and one that probably few here know "Benny" from the julekalender would probably be some of the best I know


The guy in the suit here:


*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N1uoW7O0LLo&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

though to get who he usually is i suggest taking a look at this:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UBu_SY2H4Yo[/YOUTUBE]

00:57- 01:05


----------



## αshɘs (Dec 12, 2011)

Hans Gruber


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 12, 2011)

The Grinch, duh.

He stole Christmas.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Dec 12, 2011)

I wouldn't really consider Jack Skellington a villain....he just didn't know any better


----------



## Dim Mak (Dec 12, 2011)




----------



## Rukia (Dec 12, 2011)

Sandy Claws.


----------



## Corran (Dec 12, 2011)

αshɘs said:


> Hans Gruber




Wish I thought of that one. Gonna watch Die Hard when I get home thanks to this lol


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Dec 12, 2011)

Anybody who says differently, needs to check in their manhood on the way out .


----------



## Rukia (Dec 12, 2011)

Shoot... the glass.


----------



## Nightblade (Dec 12, 2011)

the Joker.

[YOUTUBE]Veju4PxhuGc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Achilles (Dec 12, 2011)

Wouldn't Oogie Boogie make more sense than Jack Skellington?



αshɘs said:


> Hans Gruber



Damn it. I wanted to say that.


----------



## Sparrow (Dec 13, 2011)

A tie between siblings.


----------



## Achilles (Dec 13, 2011)

If you're doing Rankin/Bass christmas characters, then Burgermeister Meisterburger deserves a mention for his name alone.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 13, 2011)

the killer from black christmas


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Dec 13, 2011)

[sp=Barnaby Barnicle][/sp]


----------



## Palpatine (Dec 13, 2011)

Grinch
Oogie Boogie
Heat Miser and Snow Miser
Burgermeister
The gremlins
The Winter Warlock
Winterbolt
The Bumble (Abominable Snow Monster)
Toy Taker
The Mouse King
Scrooge (and to some extent the Ghost of Christmas Future)


----------



## Violence (Dec 13, 2011)

Oogie Boogie

Jack Frost

Gremlins

Marv and Harry

Grinch, duh


----------



## Kanali (Dec 13, 2011)

Was I the only one who thought the thread title was "best X-Men villains"?

On topic, no one beats the Grinch


----------



## Palpatine (Dec 13, 2011)

Kanali said:


> Was I the only one who thought the thread title was "best X-Men villains"?
> 
> On topic, no one beats the Grinch



I thought the same thing.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Dec 14, 2011)

I thought it said X-Men villain as well.

I second Harry and Marv - the Wet & Sticky Bandits.

Tim Curry's character in Home Alone 2 also deserves a mention. That shit-eating grin....


----------



## Stunna (Dec 14, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> The Grinch, duh.
> 
> He stole Christmas.



/thread**


----------



## Achilles (Dec 20, 2011)

Sinbad: Jingle all the way.


----------



## gumby2ms (Dec 20, 2011)

Damn you ashes beat me to it. 
I'll add his lesser predecessor

General Esperanza


----------



## Achilles (Dec 20, 2011)

Or Mr. Joshua.

Professor Hinkle and A sunny day - Frosty he snowman.

Winter driving - Jack Frost.

Robot Santa.


----------



## Narcissus (Dec 23, 2011)

Not the best, but she certainly made for a fun episode.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Dec 23, 2011)

The real villain of Jingle All The Way was Phil Hartman. 

Sinbad wanted to beat up people to take a toy from a kid but Hartman was pulling the good friend angle to score with Arnie's wife.

He just radiated douchebag.

God, he was a fantastic actor. We miss you Phil.


----------



## Jena (Dec 23, 2011)




----------



## dream (Dec 23, 2011)

The Grinch is my favorite.


----------



## Narcissus (Dec 23, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FKrsAFWPnl4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 23, 2011)

nobody said mentioned that snowman with sharp teeth yet?


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Dec 23, 2011)

Well, the Grinch and Jack Frost from Santa Clause 3.


----------



## Narcissus (Dec 24, 2011)

~Gesy~ said:


> nobody said mentioned that snowman with sharp teeth yet?



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ev0NkYfkgYE[/YOUTUBE]

Haven't even seen the movie, and I don't think I ever will...


----------



## Jena (Dec 24, 2011)

Narcissus said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ev0NkYfkgYE[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Haven't even seen the movie, and I don't think I ever will...



When I was a kid, one time I rented this movie by mistake. 
I thought I was grabbing the Michael Keaton movie.


----------



## Narcissus (Dec 24, 2011)

Well it seems like one of those "so bad it's funny" films. So at least you can look back on it with a laugh.


----------



## Saishin (Dec 25, 2011)

The Penguin in Batman Returns


----------



## Vault (Dec 25, 2011)

αshɘs said:


> Hans Gruber



Thread ended here.


----------

